# Alle Befehle auf einmal



## metalgear (22. Februar 2004)

Meine Frage ist zugegeben ein bisserl trivial..... Also, ich arbeite mit SuSe fast ausschliesslich ohne grafische Oberfläche. Und wie das in der IT nunmal immer so ist,   funktioniert das was man kann relativ gut  - und alles andere überhaupt net. Deshalb suche ich seit einer halben ewigkeit nach einer Liste (oder einem Verzeichnis), in dem ALLE Linux-Befehle - und die dazugehörige funktion - aufgelistet sind. (jaja ich weiss, das sind "ziemlich" viele.  ;-) ) 

Kann mir schon zu gut vorstellen, welche Antwort ich jetzt gleich bekomme..... aber is ja 'nen Versuch wert....   

also, schonmal besten Dank im Voraus....


----------



## Thomas Kuse (22. Februar 2004)

Alle Befehle sind auch nur Programme, die in Deinen bin-Verzeichnissen liegen!
Wie z.B. hier:

```
ls --color=auto /bin
```


----------



## Renato (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

probiers mal mit zweimal auf TAB im Eingabemodus dann müssten alle befehele erscheinen!

Gruß Renato


----------



## Deifl (24. Februar 2004)

Wenn 379 Linux-Befehle ausreichend sind und die englische Sprache kein Problem darstellt, dann könnte ich da etwas von O'Reilly [1] empfehlen. Das ganze gibt es auch in Buchform "Linux in a nutshell" (englisch oder deutsch) und ist bei mir eigentlich immer in Reichweite.

Deifl

[1]  http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/


----------



## metalgear (25. Februar 2004)

Besten dank.... vielleicht reicht das ja echt schon aus


----------

